# Calling all South Carolinians...



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

I think we should get something together, we don't have much representation herf-wise. Let me know what you think. 

Paul


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Im in SC. florence darlington area


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm gonna be down there in August. So far I know NCRadioman and ComicBookFreak are driving down to herf with me. And I know Shaggy is up for some herfin'. Hell, even Puffy69 may be down in MB then! Let's get something together folks!

I'll post the dates I gonna be down when i'm 100% booked.


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm gonna be down there in August. So far I know NCRadioman and ComicBookFreak are driving down to herf with me. *And I know Shaggy is up for some herfin'.* Hell, even Puffy69 may be down in MB then! Let's get something together folks!
> 
> I'll post the dates I gonna be down when i'm 100% booked.


*HERF!!!!! HERF!!!!! HERF!!!!! HERF!!!!! HERF!!!!! HERF!!!!! HERF!!!!!*

...i dont know what you are talking about...me bein up for some herfin...never :r


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm gonna be down there in August. So far I know NCRadioman and ComicBookFreak are driving down to herf with me. And I know Shaggy is up for some herfin'. Hell, even Puffy69 may be down in MB then! Let's get something together folks!
> 
> I'll post the dates I gonna be down when i'm 100% booked.


Let me know where ya'll are going to be. Hopefully on the coast...


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I have been wanting to get a Myrtle Beach herf organized for awhile. Maybe we can get that going. RJT


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I am in the Greenville area. Smitty, where are ya coming to?


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

I'm in Rock Hill, but I'm planning to be in N. Myrtle over the 4th.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

tech-ninja said:


> I am in the Greenville area. Smitty, where are ya coming to?


Myrtle Beach in August, hopefully.

:ms NCRM


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

NCRadioMan said:


> Myrtle Beach in August, hopefully.
> 
> :ms NCRM


Haven't confirmed yet. I normally go around the 18th or 19th though. I'll let everyone know when my flight is booked.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I am planning to be in MB August the 4th thru the 12th. Let me know if we can work on anything for these dates. If not I can do most any weekend with a little notice. Thanks, Robert


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm gonna be down there in August. So far I know NCRadioman and ComicBookFreak are driving down to herf with me. And I know Shaggy is up for some herfin'. Hell, even Puffy69 may be down in MB then! Let's get something together folks!
> 
> I'll post the dates I gonna be down when i'm 100% booked.


I'm There!!! All I gotta do is ride with NCRM anyway.

CBF:w


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> I am in the Greenville area.


Hey, I will be in Greenville during the long weekend (July 1 - 4). I can probably find some time for a short HERF to meet up with the SC folks.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

ComicBookFreak said:


> I'm There!!! All I gotta do is ride with NCRM anyway.
> 
> CBF:w


Have we got a date in August yet? I will be down 4th thru 12th. RJT


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

RJT said:


> Have we got a date in August yet? I will be down 4th thru 12th. RJT


I think you will be one week too early. Smitty hasn't finalized his plans but he mentioned the weekend of the 18th several times.

:ms NCRM


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

wij said:


> I'm in Rock Hill, but I'm planning to be in N. Myrtle over the 4th.


me too in august.. pm me


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ok Palmetto state, i'm booked! I fly down to sunny south carolina aug 29th and i'm coming home sept10. Herf somewhere in between?

Latest, shortest Myrtle Beach trip i've taken yet, but my vacation time for 06 is damn near used up and somebody else in my department beat me to the first half of the month


----------

